# Will a mitsubishi 14b/16g turbo bolt to USDM ca18et manifold?



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

Im just trying to find out if the Forced Performance Big T28 i have will bolt up to the stock 200sx turbo manifold


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

t28? i think it should, but don't quote me on it.


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

well its not a nissan t28, its got the mitsu bolt pattern


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

post pics of the polt pattern and then we could tell you


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

NO.

Mitubishi spec t-25 have a way different exhaust housing than Nissan spec t-25. it will not fit


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

he said t28


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> he said t28



No he is right, the FP Big T28 has the same manifold bolt pattern as a mitsu t25, 14b, 16g, 20g ect ect


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Mitsubishi.....that's like a curse word for me.


4G63OWNZME


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> he said t28


yes but more importantly he said Mitsubishi. Nevermind that the Eclipses that actually came with garrett turbos came with T-25's. the Big28 upgrade form Forced performace is an upgrade that uses those stock T-25 housings. both of which (comrpessor and turbine) are very different form Nissan spec T25/T28. both inlet and outlet of the turbine in particular are toally different flanges becasue they are a retrofit turbo that is designed to work with the manifolds and O2 housings that Mitsubishi had already designed for that car around their own turbos...which proved to be very un-reliable. So the Garrett T25's (and any upgrade there of) from an eclipse or any other mitsubishi will nto work on your Nissan (regardless of what nissan you have) without a lot of custom work.

Next time you try to correct me you better have your facts straight Kaptainkrollio. I don't F- around on the internet.


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

if i could find one of the stainless tubular turbo manifolds for the ca18et i would just order that with no turbo flange and have the mitsu turbo flang welded to it, no big deal, i know ssautochrome on ebay will sell a stainless manifold without flanges


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Enthalpy said:


> yes but more importantly he said Mitsubishi. Nevermind that the Eclipses that actually came with garrett turbos came with T-25's. the Big28 upgrade form Forced performace is an upgrade that uses those stock T-25 housings. both of which (comrpessor and turbine) are very different form Nissan spec T25/T28. both inlet and outlet of the turbine in particular are toally different flanges becasue they are a retrofit turbo that is designed to work with the manifolds and O2 housings that Mitsubishi had already designed for that car around their own turbos...which proved to be very un-reliable. So the Garrett T25's (and any upgrade there of) from an eclipse or any other mitsubishi will nto work on your Nissan (regardless of what nissan you have) without a lot of custom work.
> 
> Next time you try to correct me you better have your facts straight Kaptainkrollio. I don't F- around on the internet.


 i wasn't correcting you, i just mentioned that he said t28. i dont know much about mitsus, but as for saying t28, my comment was backed up by what he said.


Lotus2843 said:


> Big T28


<---see, he said t28, i wasnt wrong about that.and


Enthalpy said:


> independ*a*nt


i corrected you again. so much for not F-ing around and if you dont f- around ond on the internet, do you F- around in real life, where it counts?


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i wasn't correcting you, i just mentioned that he said t28. i dont know much about mitsus, but as for saying t28, my comment was backed up by what he said.<---see, he said t28, i wasnt wrong about that.and i corrected you again. so much for not F-ing around and if you dont f- around ond on the internet, do you F- around in real life, where it counts?



If you go back and read the posters original thread you will see the following:



> Im just trying to find out if the Forced Performance Big T28 i have will bolt up to the stock 200sx turbo manifold


As i stated earlier. the Forced performance Big28. then he says in his next post:



> well its not a nissan t28, its got the mitsu bolt pattern


Now as we already discussed...Mitus had a T25 but the FP Big28 Upgrade is an upgrade that uses the stock turbo but upgrades the wheels and cuts the housings....and that those housings wont fit. when they are done modifying it they call it a Big28. go to 

FP Big28 Info form the FP website 

for all the info that you ever wanted to know about the Big28. now is there anything else you would like to discuss on this matter?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i think that you summed up everything that i ever wanted to know about mitsu turbos. and not that i am interested in doing it, but would you be able to swap housings with a nissaan t28?


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

If the nissan T28 housing was machined to accept the wheel that Forced performance uses...and if you could get them to actually tell them which wheel they use. then yes. they do not use standard T-28 wheels in those turbos.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

okay, cause i heard t28 and i know the nissan t28 will fit ca


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

right. nissan uses standard Garrett housings so you can use them. but the Mitsu Garretts dont so no dice.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Another victim of the T28 naming convention.
Nissan would have done everyone a favour if it called its S14/S15 turbo a T25...
The listed garrett equivalent of a S15 turbo is the GT2510... not to be confused with the HKS GT2510! My head hurts


----------

